# Grazing or diy livery Chichester area



## Louisecress123 (8 February 2015)

I'm looking for grazing or diy livery ASAP in Chichester preferably near lavant,can anyone suggest anywhere thank you&#128522;


----------



## Louisecress123 (8 February 2015)

Bump


----------



## teapot (8 February 2015)

Have you asked anyone at Oldwick if they know of anything?


----------



## Louisecress123 (8 February 2015)

I was thinking about asking but I didn't think they did diy livery x


----------



## teapot (8 February 2015)

Ask at the saddlery if they've heard of anything - grass diy is fairly limited in that small area I believe.


----------



## Louisecress123 (8 February 2015)

Yes it is very limited I live in Lavant and there are not many diy yards close to me, I will ask at oldwick thank you&#128522;


----------



## Toffee44 (3 March 2015)

There is some grass livery around chilgrove but you will have it drive around and hunt for it I'm afraid. Other place to go look is Stockley Trading in midhurst they tend to know a lot what's going on. 

There is a yard on the right as you leave towards west dean from lavant ( has a lay-by and one large, one small wooden gate ) but you have to bring in at night, but amazing grazing and herd turnout.


----------



## Ellie&Jay (5 March 2015)

Louisecress123 said:



			I'm looking for grazing or diy livery ASAP in Chichester preferably near lavant,can anyone suggest anywhere thank you&#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

Have you found anywhere?
I'm looking too&#8230;


----------

